# SS 08.08.20 - Atterberg #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Kurt Atterberg (1887 - 1974)*

Symphony #2 in F major, Op. 6

1. Allegro con moto - Maestoso - Largamente
2. Adagio - Presto - Adagio - Presto - Adagio
3. Allegro con fuoco - Tranquillo - Adagio - Tempo I - Maestoso
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Swiss composser Kurt Atterberg with his second symphony. I've had all of Atterberg's symphonies for quite some time on disc but I haven't spent much time with them so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin as I don't believe I've heard it before. I hope everyone can give this one a listen this weekend.

I'll be listening to:







Ari Rasilainen/Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt

Which is also available on YouTube for anyone without a recording:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the Rasilainen Frankfurt recording as well


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Same here. Amazing composer given that he was employed doing non-musical things. Very strong orchestral sound. I've played the third and sixth. The latter is great, fun work that should be better known - certainly needs to be played more! Haven't heard the 2nd in several years, so it will be nice to hear it again.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Jarvi and Gothenburg for me


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rasilainan for me too. Its the only recording I have of this very enjoyable symphony. I like Atterberg's symphonies a lot.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ari Rasilainen/Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt for me as well


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Swiss composser Kurt Atterberg with his second symphony. I've had all of Atterberg's symphonies for quite some time on disc but I haven't spent much time with them so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin as I don't believe I've heard it before. I hope everyone can give this one a listen this weekend.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> View attachment 141007
> ...


Atterberg was Swedish, not Swiss. 

BTW, a formidable symphony this week. I love it.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I will listen Järvi


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

cougarjuno said:


> Jarvi and Gothenburg for me


This one for me too


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got the Rasilainen CPO set of these, they're very enjoyable.

So Rasilainen it is here too!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll be with Stig Westerberg.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Streaming Jarvi. Beautiful recording!


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Rasilainen for me. Easy choice - it’s the only recording of this work on my streaming service. Completely new to me. Grateful for the chance to listen, learn, and (I expect) enjoy!


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

It's a great work. On this one, I prefer Rasilainen over Jarvi. The middle movement (where the original edition ends) is amazing, a jewel of symphonic adagio.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes, I did like the slow movement. But on the whole I feel it is a weak work: an extremely dull first movement and a last movement that is little better. I find Atterberg very mixed: there are some works I like a lot and many others that seem to me to be devoid of significant inspiration. I suppose it must be me as people either mostly like him or don't and I don't know of any others who have a mixed response.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I also found the symphony rather bland and uninteresting. Loads of these neo-romantic symphonies have been recorded but it takes work finding the ones that are worth more than one listen.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I also found the symphony rather bland and uninteresting. Loads of these neo-romantic symphonies have been recorded but it takes work finding the ones that are worth more than one listen.


I know what you mean, even if I did quite enjoy revisiting this particular piece. But the exploring remains fun, and I'll never regret wasting my time doing that!

Lots of Swedish/Scandinavian Symphonists probably fall into this category - Rangstrom, Alfven, Peterson-Berger to name a small handful - and Stenhammar if I'm feeling mean. Somewhere, we will find a hidden gem!


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I listened to the Jarvi's recording with the Gothenburg SO.

I find Jarvi's approach is relaxed, open to sentiment giving the orchestra room to express the music. Sentiment is the name of the game with Atterburg. Emotions are switched on like a light bulb. Its that approach that needs the listener to make a effort. If you are prepared to put the time in, there is some super musical phrasing which is top notch. The second movement is absolutely delightful. Its skips around in the undergrowth in a deep and dark manner and you know its all going to kick off. He does not disappoint. 

Loads of colours, emotions that keep the listener engrossed in the music. Wow! another fabulous pick. Keep these unsung composers coming. Many thx to SS once again. Your selections are super!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I think that I am entirely unfamiliar with Atterberg, but I like what I am hearing and now I need to acquire some recordings. I appreciate the recommendations.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, I did like the slow movement. But on the whole I feel it is a weak work: an extremely dull first movement and a last movement that is little better. I find Atterberg very mixed: there are some works I like a lot and many others that seem to me to be devoid of significant inspiration. I suppose it must be me as people either mostly like him or don't and I don't know of any others who have a mixed response.


I agree that the second movement is the most interesting. Overall, after three listens, I find this work rather too simple and at the same time too driven and agitated in mood. By simple I mean that the composer in many long passages doesn't get a lot going on in the orchestra; the themes are carried along by one section while the other sections play monotonous background filler. The mood is a constant striving, about to burst through but seldom climaxing, which becomes fatiguing. Compare this to, say, Elgar, where you get periods of sweetness and repose alternating with agitation or expectation.

So, I didn't much like this work but it was a fun and interesting experience nonetheless.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Simplicissimus said:


> I agree that the second movement is the most interesting. Overall, after three listens, I find this work rather too simple and at the same time too driven and agitated in mood. By simple I mean that the composer *in many long passages doesn't get a lot going on in the orchestra; the themes are carried along by one section while the other sections play monotonous background filler. *The mood is a constant striving, about to burst through but seldom climaxing, which becomes fatiguing. Compare this to, say, Elgar, where you get periods of sweetness and repose alternating with agitation or expectation.


That (the part I have bolded) is exactly what I heard, too!


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

For me this is a superb work, no matter what others think about it. Certainly I prefer this sunny, uplifting, epic and memorable music to much of that gray-soulless-cerebral-avant-garde stuff.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Saying you like it more that music you clearly hate is hardly high praise! Were you meaning to dilute your praise for the Atterberg work or did you just spot a chance to take a shot at a vaguely defined bette noir?


----------

